
 Rails 2.1 Released: Time zones, dirty, caching, gem dependencies, caching, etc - nickb
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/6/1/rails-2-1-time-zones-dirty-caching-gem-dependencies-caching-etc
======
nertzy
This seems like a pretty strong feature set for a point release. Especially
considering that it doesn't seem to change the overall API too drastically.

~~~
rcoder
"...a point release...[that] doesn't seem to change the overall API too
drastically"

In other words, you mean "a point release," right? I know that many open
source projects (I'm looking at you, Drupal!) may not care about this, but
when I see a minor revision number change, I expect my applications and
plugins to keep working without a major overhaul.

~~~
nertzy
Well... point release might be the wrong term. I usually think of that being
the third number. I guess I meant "minor version release".

Hence, not a major overhaul. Perhaps a minor one. I usually take the first
number to involve some large-scale shift in the architecture of the thing, the
second number to be minor API changes, and the third to be bugfixes and
security updates.

------
goodkarma
The time zone handling is a nice feature. It has already made my life easier..

------
tortilla
named_scope is pretty awesome.

